# Jerking when it snows



## Anthony Magliano (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a 2009 Nissan rogue with 130000 miles on it the car runs fine in most weather but when it snows there's a jerking it doesn't trip a trouble code. I replace the plugs I replace the coil packs. It doesn't happen when it rains only when it snows. Can anyone give me a direction on where I should look?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe when there's snow on the roadways, loosing traction intermittently will give the effect of an engine miss. So if that's the case, that would explain the reason for no fault code getting set.


----------

